# Greens Mower Comparison - Toro Flex 21 vs Flex 2100



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I know there are other threads but I cannot find one that matches exactly and want to make a decision soon. I have an opportunity to buy a greens mower but not sure which one is the best deal. 
2010 Toro Flex 21 with groomer
2013 Toro Flex 2100 with groomer

Currently cut with a Tru-Cut 27 at about 5/8 but willing to go to .5. I know that is a factor with the Toro, they have a limited HOC without adding something to change it. Price wise, the Flex 21 is about 300 cheaper.

Edit: Narrowed this down to two Toro units and added more detail in the most recent post.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

At the end of the day I can't say that one is better than the other, it is all personal preference.

There is a lot that goes into the price like condition, reel life, when what the last time the machine had the reel spin and relief ground, etc... Without pictures to judge the quality of the machine it is hard to give a price on a machine.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> Without pictures to judge the quality of the machine it is hard to give a price on a machine.


Agreed!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Let me reword it a bit. Not compare so much as select. Why would I want one of the three more than the others. All 3 are available to buy so trying to decide what is the best route. Maybe the fixed vs flex is a point to keep in mind. That is what I'm looking for.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I just did a video on YouTube comparing a jd180c verse toro flex 21. The toro is the winner for me.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Good video and thank you. I like the HOC range and the Honda motor on the JD and like everything else on the Toro.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Flex is the way to go if the price is right, it has a grass catcher, transport wheels and the reel and bed knife are in good condition. I have a toro fixed reel which is a pain to sharpen because the entire unit needs to go up on the bench. The flex head can come off for sharpening and maintenance


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

The 2010 Flex 21 is 650 and has about 500 hours. The 2013 Flex 2100 is 1000 and has about 600 hours. Both look fine to me. The flex 21 gas smells old where the Flex 2100 smells newer. I dont know how else to describe that part. I will think about it overnight I guess and decide tomorrow what I might want to do. I have been looking for a 1600 since it is a wider cut, maybe I should wait until I find one but have not seen one local so far.

The 21 includes the grass catcher. The 2100 has the catcher and the wheels and a groomer.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

If you have Bermuda get the one with the groomer. I understand what you mean about the 1600 for the wider cut but they don't make that in a flex model. It's only 5 inches difference good price go get it


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I went back and looked in more detail. Still trying to decide which way to go. (If at all) The Flex 21 has 980 hours, 14 blade reel and groomer. The Flex 2100 has 480 hours, 11 blade reel and groomer. The 21 and 2100 include grass catcher, only the 2100 has transport wheels. The 21 is a 2010 model, the 2100 is a 2013.

I have no interest in a 14 blade reel but being the less expensive of the two, by 300 dollars, it could be setup with a 8 blade reel and new bedknife for about the price difference. The 2100 could have an 8 blade as well, more cost, but long term maybe a better deal. I have found nothing so far telling me if the 21 or 2100 is a better option.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The 2100 has the wheels and a an 11 blade, which is workable. 14 is a bit much. 2100 is newer, half the hours.... yeah, I'd lean heavily towards that!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

My 2004 flex 21 with groomer has max hoc of .4". The high hoc kit only works without the groomer. At max hoc my 11 blade reel has a lot of cutting skips compared to my Jacobsen 7 blade reel. So your probably going to want an 8 blade reel on either model eventually.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

To piggyback on what @Kmartel commented, the 2100 will have a max HOC of 0.297", with the high HOC it'll go up to 1" but you lose the groomer. So, your planned HOC is important to factor in and if you plan on using the groomer.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the best thing to do is keep an eye out for a GM1000 or better a GM1600. My Tru-Cut, while not the same quality, is a 27" width and I really like that. I moved from a P-20 and the extra 7 inches was nice. The GM1x00 models also adjust from .125-1.25 on many of them. I cut now about .5 but without a gauge of some kind I don't know exactly the height. The Tru-Cut is a bit too coarse to setup exactly. I would like to level and go lower than I do now.

A GM1000 would be an upgrade to what I have now and after looking at everything a fixed head might be a better option for me. I could, if they came down even more, consider the Flex 21. I would swap the 14 blade reel to an 8, swap the bed knife and add the height of cut kit but after all that, it would make more sense to find a decent GM1000.

Thanks for the info. I really want(ed) to make one of the flex models work as they are since they are available today but I need to keep looking.


----------

